# Brindle X Fawn litter



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

*Parents:*
Doe:









Buck:









*Litter:*

4 Days old:









7 Days:


















8 Days:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very very cute 

the brindle variety looks like a typical syrian hamster marking!

its amazing how quick the brindle comes through in those babies!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
This is my 1st brindle litter and I was suprised at how fast the brindle markings came through.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, they're really pretty


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely; I wonder if the brindle carries red eyes?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

None of the babies have red eyes, so the dad doesnt carries red.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Lovely !

hmm..
and yes brindle mouse does kinda resemble a tortoiseshell Syrian hamster.... :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

*9 Days old*

All:









Brindles:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Does this look right to you:

4 agouti
3 brindles
1 fawn


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

lovely litter, and hiya from storminstaffs on BYC lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
And Hi,lol


----------

